

The Hobbit 2 Is Bad Fan Fiction - davidiach
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/12/-em-the-hobbit-2-em-is-bad-fan-fiction/282316/

======
JoeAltmaier
I guess it's pointless to mention this all seemed inevitable to some of us,
when an 80-page storey got turned into a 3-movie GCI extravaganza. What else
to fill the time, but whole-cloth invention by a second-rate writer?

